

Ask HN: Video conferencing solutions for startups? - raheemm

I am looking for a video conference solution that is stable, preferably low budget, for a 3-4 party video conference. If it records and saves the video-conference that would be a great feature, but not a must have. Would appreciate your insights and advice.
======
kuvkir
you might want to take a look at oovoo.com, don't know if it's capable of
video recording though...

~~~
raheemm
This seems like a great solution! Thanks!

------
noodle
ichat :)

